# Site Charges for dogs



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Just been looking at Highlands End nr Bridport and see that they charge £3.20 per dog per night!! 8O We have 2 so that adds a lot to the price of a nights camping.

I know they have dog bins - I wish some pig ignorant folk would use them - but it is an aweful lot of money and puts us off using the site, lovely though it is.

Maybe they will walk the dogs for me? :lol:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

How much do they charge for children :roll:


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

It is a wonderful site and one belonging to West Dorset Leisure.

The few always spoil it for the many, like children, pets are only as good as their owners, ie, good children come from good parenting.

Jenny


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Techno100 said:


> How much do they charge for children :roll:


Dont laugh, children are also £3.20 4 -17yrs

pitch only covers 2 adults.

so if you are a family of 4 plus a dog or 2 it will make for a very expensive nights camping. they do have a pool, bar, shop etc everything you might want.

It is a lovely site with views to die for (especially if you fall over the cliff!!) :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> How much do they charge for children :roll:


I do hope you are not comparing a child to a dog... :roll:

At least a kid shuts up when you kick it up the arse - a dog usually keeps yapping until you shoot it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Not unless the dogs can use the toilets and showers?
Many dog owners regard their pets as their babies but to charge the same fee as a child seems a bit unfair.
Unfortunately you cant kick someone else's kids up the ariss when you find them annoying


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> Unfortunately you cant kick someone else's kids up the ariss when you find them annoying


Only if Ma and Pa are watching 

Let us not start the 'why cant I take my dog to the bog thread' again


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

1302 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately you cant kick someone else's kids up the ariss when you find them annoying
> ...


I never heard that one. I'm not a dog owner and my kids are grown up responsible citizens now but I am in favour of what is fair.
you might also find that little Jimmy has a 6ft 12" DAD


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

sites know they are on to a winner , some people will pay whatever they charge.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The-Cookies said:


> sites know they are on to a winner , some people will pay whatever they charge.


I'm not familiar with how good the facilities are for dogs but conceivably if a piece of good land is fenced off for dogs to run free? it may be the cost of lost revenue had that land been made into pitches.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Techno100 said "Not unless the dogs can use the toilets and showers? "

At the New Forest site we were at two years ago we regularly caught owners with there dogs in the showers giving them a shampoo. (Well we hope that was what they were doing.)

We just turned the elec and water off and waited for them to come out....


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> The-Cookies said:
> 
> 
> > sites know they are on to a winner , some people will pay whatever they charge.
> ...


The facilities for dogs are rarely that good in our experience. Far from the dog walking area, on most sites we've visited, being 'good land that could be made into pitches' the dog walking areas seem to be a patch of ground (often quite small) that _couldn't_ be used for pitches. However, the ground can be turned into a bit of good PR on a website as well as a chance to make money.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

yes ok if some facilities are there for dogs , but a quite lot charge when there is nothing on site , dog area , waste bins , so do you have to pay £3 or £4 just for a a couple of bowls of water everyday.
even if there is a walk area , on some its mostly the bit of land they can't do anything with.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I hope 747 doesnt read this. It was his Birthday yesterday and I want someone to send him a PM inviting him to a 7 day meet at this site. He has a fleet of Pugs and Whippets!

I just worked out I think it would cost him over £134 just for the dogs! Thats more than I have spent on camping in my life I think. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

TBH

Having listened to two different sets of dogs yapping during Friday night at Buxton last weekend - they should charge £10 per dog to prevent dog owners from taking them away to bother other people


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What must it be like if you belong to a club and when on a rally most of them turn up with dogs who are noisy, which sets off the other and some are not dog lovers. 8O 8O yes I KNOW IT IS NOT POSSIBLE SURELY. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

1302 said:


> TBH
> 
> Having listened to two different sets of dogs yapping during Friday night at Buxton last weekend - they should charge £10 per dog to prevent dog owners from taking them away to bother other people


I completely sympathise that is not an acceptable situation, we go away for peace and quiet.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > TBH
> ...


I do not go away for the weekend with a 'lets find something to moan about' attitude - far from it (I have enough to moan about in the week)

But the yap yap yap is really inexcuseable and TBH should require the wardens ro have a word...

In my ideal world dogs would be banned from any campsite


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

1302 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > 1302 said:
> ...


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

1302 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > How much do they charge for children :roll:
> ...


My dog has never barked ever.

We camped at a CC site in January and on the one side we had a caravan of 3 kids who made such a loud noise that I had to turn up the radio to hear the Archers.

Then the motorhomers on the other side came round and asked me to turn down the radio!!!

Indeed, I'd prefer to be next to a dog than a child any day.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

now I would be delighted to pay extra for a site which had a doggie wash along the lines of the one at the spaniard http://thespaniardshampstead.co.uk/

it's just on the edges of Hampstead Heath, you can shampoo, wash and dry your dog in their shed, with a token, and then you can have a delightful lunch in their luxurious pub


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't like paying for dogs after all what site facilities do they use? However I can well understand why some sites impose charges, Andrew and Shirley's post typifies the attitudes of some dog owners and this and those who don't clean up after their dogs do impose an additional cost on a site. Obviously those who don't really want dogs on their sites will impose high charges and if folk are daft enough to pay them, its money in the till.

The other side of the coin is some sites don't charge and yet provide excellent dog showers!

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

1302 said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > How much do they charge for children :roll:
> ...


I on the other hand would pay double to be kept away from dog haters (and as for smug VW owners  )


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

1302 said:


> Having listened to two different sets of dogs yapping during Friday night at Buxton last weekend - they should charge £10 per dog to prevent dog owners from taking them away to bother other people


AS a dog owner I cant stand yappy dogs either - makes my blood boil. come to think of it, cant stand screaming kids either

bah, humbug :roll:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

1302 said:


> In my ideal world dogs would be banned from any campsite


How tolerant the world is becoming.

Some dogs yap ..... then the campsite should have a word with their owners about it.

But do you really mean that all campsites should ban all dogs?

That doesn't really seem to me to be terribly tolerant.

The world involves people living together.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> 1302 said:
> 
> 
> > Techno100 said:
> ...


Please don't confuse me with a dog hater nor a child hater. It is almost always the owners and parents at fault but non the less bad behaviour is not acceptable to anyone.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Partially agree on that. When we had the one dog he was reasonably quiet, but now we have two they set one another off. However we don't tolerate it & they're told off when they start. Which means the only time they would bark for a prolonged time is if left on their own....simple solution we don't leave them on their own.

If I came across a site with the charging structure of the one originally mentioned, I wouldn't go, plain & simple...they're taking the P. The earlier comment is pretty much true...invariably the dog walk is a scrag end of land that wouldn't have been usable for pitches.

What really irritates me is attractions that feel the need to charge for dogs, whether large or small. I can accept that we need to pay, but sometimes it's just daft. Ffestiniog railway's a good example...one child free with an adult ticket. Want to take a dog, that's £2.50 each way please.


----------



## ukgreynomads (Jan 19, 2008)

Stayed at the Brecon CC Site last week it seemed the site was "infested" with dogs. The Site Wardens would have had to spend the day visiting each pitch to see which dog was barking at 3:30 am and 5:00am on 2 consecutive mornings and tell the owners to turn the bark down! 8O . Dogs should be charged on those sites that have designated dog walks, after all somebody has to pay for signage, bins and the labour (when used) of emptying them. Those sites that do not have dog walks should not allow dogs. 
Further, dogs should not be allowed to be on "extendable" leads on camp sites. A Rottweiller rushed towards my wife on a camp site and really frightened her. What did the owner say? "its OK he won't hurt you"! How did my wife know that? Oh, forgot to mention we are dog lovers  . I just hate cats 
Alan


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Like most people I don't mind paying fair money for a fair service. Thus, if a dog walking area is a reasonably long, preferably circular, route with interesting bits & pieces for the dog to explore I don't mind paying. However there is one site on Anglesey where the official dog walking area is about 30 yards long by about 10 yards wide. Our dog is not the biggest in the world, but even for him that dog walk can be covered in about 5 paces. That is no exercise at all - it's just a large dog toilet. :x :x And to think, we paid a couple of pounds a night for that 'service'!! Thankfully, there was a beach & cliff walks 5 minutes away where Jimmy could get proper exercise &, of course, the beach & cliff paths were free.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> I on the other hand would pay double to be kept away from dog haters (and as for smug VW owners  )


I'm not a dog hater - but I do dislike noisy irritating dogs ....

....and VW haters


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I think sites should charge people who don't have dogs.

You know the types..... 

* they get up late because they don't have to walk their dogs and then all clog the showers just before cleaning time; 

* they don't talk to anyone else on the site, preferring to keep their distance and look around them in a sneering manner

* they're always being noisy by getting in their cars to go places and don't walk around the locality twice a day for at least an hour 

* they get horribly and loudly drunk at night, knowing that Fido is not going to drag them out of bed early;

* they take up more space because they are generally fatter because they don't get as much exercise and so should be charged more for the extra space they use; 

* as they don't have the stress-relieving impact of a dog in their lives, they tend to have more heart attacks, and so lead to disturbance by ambulances coming to the site to save them

* they drop food around their pitch and don't have a dog to clear it up, so it attracts foxes, squirrels and mice. 

* when a perfectly friendly dog greets them, they scowl and act all holier than thou. 

In fact, I think sites should not accept people who don't have dogs, or put them all in a separate field with barbed wire round each pitch to keep them all separate. 

;-)


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> I think sites should charge people who don't have dogs.
> 
> You know the types.....
> 
> ...


You do live in very small 'dog themed' world , dont you.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

1302 said:


> You do live in very small 'dog themed' world , dont you.


Yes, thank heavens.

Dogs are generally nicer than people.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> Dogs are generally nicer than people.


But many people using the same sites as you do not want dogs in their faces all the time.

Some dog fanatics, like those that think it perfectly reasonable to take their dogs into the toilet/shower blocks, just can't be tolerant enough to recognise that.

By all means have your pets but don't expect everyone else to welcome them with open arms.


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

i agrree with a lot of what heathercloe says when my children came with us we would always select caravan parks for them parking near as playgrounds as we can now we park as far away we have a small dog we think nothing of walking 10 or so miles a day she needs her exercise and it keeps us walking we always have bags with us for cleaning up and have never had a problem with her barking she is stoped if she does, dogs and children both can be a problem on sites its all down to the owners and parents.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Doubtless she was tongue in cheek in "I'm off on holiday" mood, but there is a lot in what HeatherChloe says.

...having said that, I generally do enjoy a few pints, stagger out of bed at 7am to give the mutts a walk, then return to bed to complete my night's sleep. And a lot of the logic in choice of my current van was to have a decent shower as I was p'd off at having to drag myself back out of bed because site owners (particularly CC) choose to clean the bl00dy showers at the exact time I'd want to use them :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tonyt said:


> HeatherChloe said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are generally nicer than people.
> ...


Well said that man-I'm with you on that.

Steve


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

tonyt said:


> But many people using the same sites as you do not want dogs in their faces all the time.


"In their faces" - gosh, it would have to be quite a tall dog to be in someone's face.

You'd have to have a very smelly face for a dog to want to be in your face. I'm sure yours isn't at all smelly.

Also, it would have to be quite a naughty dog to have gone over to your pitch and go into your van and then be in your face. I think it quite reasonable that a dog should remain at its owner's pitch or just walking about on a lead.

Despite my love of dogs, I haven't actually found any other person's dog coming into my van or onto my pitch - just nicely walking past on a lead, saying "hello".

I think sometimes the naughty dog would return to its owner for its dinner, so I'm sure that you'd get at least a little break from that dog being in your face ALL THE TIME - "all the time" is a bit of an exaggeration isn't it?



tonyt said:


> Some dog fanatics, like those that think it perfectly reasonable to take their dogs into the toilet/shower blocks, just can't be tolerant enough to recognise that.


Well tolerance is a two way thing.

On the one hand, the people who don't like dogs are not tolerant enough to accept that there is a dog in the toilet block.

On the other hand, people who like dogs are not tolerant of those who like to use the toilet block and not bump into a dog.

So the rule is no dogs in the toilet block, and the dog owners just have to go with that, sadly.

People who dont like kids don't really want them in the toilet block either, but they just have to put up with it as there's no rule of no kids in the toilet block.

Tolerance all rather depends upon your position and your perspective.



tonyt said:


> By all means have your pets but don't expect everyone else to welcome them with open arms.


My beautiful dog does expect everyone to welcome her with open arms, because nearly everyone does, she's so gorgeous.

But I know better, and keep her well away from the miserables.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

here is a super hotel http://www.hshotels.co.uk/hotels/bailiffscourt.html where Chloe and I spent a lovely few days

Incredibly dog friendly - we arrived and in the room was a bed, two dog bowls, some dog biscuits, poo bags, and a dog food menu for home cooked dog food - I am HAPPY to pay extra for that!

We ate in the delightful bar area next to roaring fires and Chloe enjoying meeting another little dog which was also staying there with an elderly couple.

The grounds were extensive and led directly to the beach, where Chloe loved to run.

If anyone ever wants a fabulous spa break in luxurious surroundings with great food and fabulous service AND to take their dog, then THIS IS THE PLACE.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HeathChloe - we will never agree on this issue.

You know very well what I meant by "in their faces".

You are clearly a dog lover who genuinely belives that, because you think your dog is gorgeous, everyone else around you must agree with you and accept your dog into their space - it's just not like that.

Many animal lovers, and I include myself in that group, are more than happy to make contact with other peoples animals when they choose to - not have them foisted upon us because "they're gorgeous so you must like them".

We've been through the dogs-in-showers discussion before and I seem to recall that your opinion was not shared by many here. 

So, from my perspective, we're going nowhere with this.

Enjoy your dog and let others enjoy their space.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

tonyt said:


> You know very well what I meant by "in their faces".


Yes... I suppose you mean on the next pitch to you some 5 metres of so away, leashed up, quietly snoozing.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*barking mad*

This thread and most of the posters are barking mad . Hope they all go to CC & CCC big sites & have their rabies injection passports.


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

rabies injection passport didnt realise you needed one in this country.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: barking mad*



impala666 said:


> This thread and most of the posters are barking mad . Hope they all go to CC & CCC big sites & have their rabies injection passports.


Oh very witty "barking" mad.....

My Chloe doesn't bark though.

She's just come back from the groomers, so she is lovely and clean and tidy all ready for the friendly dog welcome that one gets everywhere in France.

Vive La France


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh dear, oh dear, I cannot pass up this thread.

I have 4 Whippets and 2 Pugs who go everywhere with us and are often compimented on their good (and quiet) behaviour. How many times do rugrats get the same compliments.

For all you sad, lonely, miserable beings who have not got the company of canines then look in your CC or C&CC sites books. There is always a symbol to tell you if dogs are welcome or not, there are also Adults only symbols (thank God). Due to the proliferation of a****oles like the aforementioned, we do not use club sites as the wrong sort of people have crept into m/homing. These are the shallow, mean-spirited ones that I cannot stand to be near.

If you do not like my comments, please do not whinge on any more as I could not give a monkey's what you think.   

Hello Chloe, how's it going.  

BTW, Whippets are very useful creatures. The vermin population of Hexham is now reduced a little. Pity children cannot be re-categorised. :?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

747 said:


> Oh dear, oh dear, I cannot pass up this thread.
> For all you sad, lonely, miserable beings who have not got the company of canines then look in your CC or C&CC sites books. :?


Nice post, NOT.

I can tell you that I am not sad, I'm not lonely, and I am certainly not miserable. I don't own a mutt and have no intentions of ever doing so, cos I don't like dogs. I bet your van smells lovely with all those hounds running around in it? My in-laws have one dog in their caravan and it stinks of dog (Yuk) nothing worse. Nah, I'll take my kids any-day over a mutt and yes, my kids do and have been complimented on, so put that in ya pipe and smoke it, cos ya know what-I don't give a monkeys either. :wink:

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Steve, you appear to have a modicum of common sense (by your choice of leisure vehicle).  

I can only hope that your good lady wife has added more to the blend and that your children will grow up a bit more balanced than your good self. :lol: 

To paraphrase a very good film: I love the smell of dog (not napalm)in the morning. :lol: 

I will certainly come round to your way of thinking when:

a) A drunken dog threatens me.
b) I am burgled by a dog.
c) A mindless moron of a dog cuts me up while driving.
d) A dog starts up his/her generator next to my van.
e) A dog makes a puerile or gassing posting on a motorhome forum.

I am pleased that you are not miserable because it is a known fact that miserable gits do not live as long as happy folks. God knew what he was doing when he put us together.  

Viva le difference.  (now bugger off) :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

747 said:


> Steve, you appear to have a modicum of common sense (by your choice of leisure vehicle).
> 
> I can only hope that your good lady wife has added more to the blend and that your children will grow up a bit more balanced than your good self. :lol:
> 
> ...


Massive over use of 'LOL' emoticons. Like hiding behind a mask it is. 

Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I hide behind a mask because you would not want to see the real me. I am the stuff of nightmares. BarryD has never been the same since I instructed one of my Pugs to f*rt in his face.  

What I have planned for you m'lad is best left unsaid.

BTW, have you made a will?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

747 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> I hide behind a mask because you would not want to see the real me. I am the stuff of nightmares. BarryD has never been the same since I instructed one of my Pugs to f*rt in his face.
> 
> ...


Another keyboard warrior. I have met several all over the net. Yawn.

By the way. have you seen me?

Steve


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Alas = the thread degraded into name calling and p*ssing up the wall... :lol: 

Sanctimonious dog owning/kid haters and visa versa :lol: 

I'll stop in my no kid and no dog motorhome thanks as giggle whilst the rest of you fight it out


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

it all goes back to the parrent and dog owner thing taking the grandaugter for a long weekend in three weeks it will be a site that suites her not us and park as near the playground as we can would rather be parked in a quiet corner but its her weekend same with the dog we go to parks with long walks around good walk in the morning she sleeps most of the day i will not have her barking and bothering anyone else plus i like v dub campers very easy going.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi boater, enjoy your weekend with the grandchild. You sound a very sensible, well adjusted person. I would guess that you have a dog.  

My friend chigman seems not to be able to differentiate between leg pulling and slagging off..... poor soul. I suppose I had better be serious for a change. :? 

We seem to live in a world where business people believe that we are there to be fleeced. I would not mind a small surcharge for a pet but over £3 per night is ridiculous. I have no intention of ever using the site in question but anyone who is affected by it should ask the site owner to justify the cost and then (if not satisfied with the answer) inform him that his prices will be put on every m/home forum along with his answer to the question. I will assist by putting it on the forums that I am a member of.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

747 said:


> My friend chigman seems not to be able to differentiate between leg pulling and slagging off..... poor soul. I suppose I had better be serious for a change. :?


I'll tell you something me 'old' china-I dont suffer fools easily.

So it was leg pulling was it, hiding behind smileys :? Good one that. :lol:

Steve


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

hi 747 yes i do have a do have a dog a little snauzer woudnt be without her in the van we go to sites that suite her loads of walks she gets tired after about 4 or 5 miles shes not keen on big big walks we try to walk her tire her out in the mornings and she sleeps all afternoon me and the wife can do whatever we want in the afternoon thats how we like it but like i say you have to choose your site to suite children or dogs.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Me thinks the forum humour translator between Gateshead and Essex that should be installed on this site is not working. Can a mod fix it please.  

I can vouch for 747's van, it doesnt smell. Well at least it didnt until his Pug boffed in my face. 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

You keep claiming that it was the Pug that made the smelly one Barry.

My wife and I have a different opinion but are too polite to voice it.  

BTW, I am looking forward to the TV series on exotic pets in Essex. I would like to see the CC wardens face when somebody turns up with an Alligator or Monitor lizard. :lol:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

oh just lie....... don't say you have a dog


----------



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

We stayed at the Golden Cap site earlier this month (also part of the West Dorset Leisure Group) and paid £6.40 per night for out two JRs
There were no extra facilities on the site that justified the extra cost, so I guess it’s just another income source
Other site features that may be of interest
• A 200ft sheer cliff face if you want to take your dog paragliding
•	Plenty of livestock (including rabbits) in the adjacent fields
•	A superb pub serving great beer and food and allows dogs in; great except when two JRs meet a Rottweiler in the bar!
Cheers
MGA Coupe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I know we talk about dogs on sites a lot, but here goes my two bob's worth.

1) I am on a site in Rome at present. Dogs are free. There is even a dog shower!

2) I am a member of the CCC in the UK. Dogs are free. The site at Boroughbridge for example has a very large fenced field for dogs to play in and two doggy bins. The fence costs money. Someone has to empty the bin and as far as I know, it has to be treated as hazardous waste. This incurs cost.

Sadly, my dogs are no longer with me but after this trip, a dog is a priority. I would happily pay upto £3 per night if there are facilities for dogs. No facilities - ie no playing field, then no stay.

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm on a CL in Anglesey where campers abide by the rules whilst the site owner lets their 2 labs roam everywhere crapping and scent marking peoples personal possessions. If we could have found somewhere else we would have moved sites. I will of course be leaving a review of this site.
The owner said to our neighbours if you find any dog muck come and tell me and I'll remove it. How ridiculous is that when there's 4 piles a day and pi** stains on your outdoor stuff 8O


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Bird scarers should be a must on site,they come and bathe in my drinking water!!.
Sassy dog.
PS. And poo,on the unit.(lol)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Think we can beat that...here at Killin the ducks waddled into our awning earlier, ate Rudy & Bonnie's food then cr*pped before leaving....the orange sauce is bubbling on the stove!


----------

